# D90 or EOS500D



## sabusali (Apr 28, 2009)

i am a very new member and also not a professional in this field but took a lot of photos with my F65 and later Finepix9600. now i want to shift to an entry level DSLR (Just because of the high price of the next level). 
I read a lot in all the reviews and related forums etc and would like to get the advice of you guys who are experts in this field. My available options (I created this option of course!!!) are
Nikon D90 which comes with the 18-105 lens or
Canon EOS500D (After the release) without lens and to add a Tamron 18-270 lens with vibration compensation. My price range is limited to around 1700 USD. please give me a good advice to get maximum out of this with a good level of zoom also.


----------



## ChrisStats (Apr 28, 2009)

its hard to say because the Canon Eos500d isn't out yet, i haven't seen it in action.  Nikon has never let me down, i would gladly take the nikon d90, the Eos500d just doesnt excite me the way the nikon d90 does.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2009)

sabusali said:


> i am a very new member and also not a professional in this field but took a lot of photos with my F65 and later Finepix9600. now i want to shift to an entry level DSLR (Just because of the high price of the next level).
> I read a lot in all the reviews and related forums etc and would like to get the advice of you guys who are experts in this field. My available options (I created this option of course!!!) are
> Nikon D90 which comes with the 18-105 lens or
> Canon EOS500D (After the release) without lens and to add a Tamron 18-270 lens with vibration compensation. My price range is limited to around 1700 USD. please give me a good advice to get maximum out of this with a good level of zoom also.


Welcome to the forums. Photography is great fun.

Unfortunately, your query can't be answered because you don't give any indication of the type of photography you wish to persue.

In effect your question boils down to should I get this orange, or this orange over here.

Either setup will give great images.


----------



## sabusali (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the replies.
after reading a lot of reviews, it seems to me that Chris's advice will be the better one to take. I'll go for D90.

dear KMH,
As i mentioned in the post, I am not an expert in the field. My interests are nature and human photography (wildlife and macros dont have much scope in the area where i live- Abu Dhabi). 
I heard a lot of complaints about 18-270 Tamron compatability issues with D90. since this much of zoom is included, I also believe the same. I'll go for D90 but love to have a zoom lens upto 300 as well. What will be your advice fo a moderate priced lens for D90.


----------



## fast1 (Apr 28, 2009)

may i ask where are you getting your d90? is it at a good price?


----------



## sabusali (Apr 29, 2009)

fast1 said:


> may i ask where are you getting your d90? is it at a good price?


 
In UAE, the price is 6000 Dirhams (USD 1630) for the D90 kit.
In Saudi Arabia it is 5000 Saudi Riyal (USD 1360) for the D90 kit.

So, i'll get it from Saudi through some of my friends there if and only if i get an international warranty.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Apr 29, 2009)

I can say if you choose the D90, you won't regret it. It is capable of any sort of photography once you get to know the camera. The lens that come with it are also excellent and until you think you need more than that, it will keep you occupied for a while.

It's hands-on experience comments from me because I own one ^^

*Note:* You can also purchase the newest nikon camera, the D5000, look it into if you like: http://www.nikon.com.au/products.php?categoryid=11


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2009)

sabusali said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies.
> after reading a lot of reviews, it seems to me that Chris's advice will be the better one to take. I'll go for D90.
> 
> dear KMH,
> ...


Nikon makes a nice AF-S 70-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G AF VR that is moderately priced. 
here is a link to the imported version.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Apr 29, 2009)

It seems silly to choose a camera based on some random person's comment that it doesn't impress them. What factors are you looking at in the camera? Presumably the 500D is going to be a better camera because it is a bit newer, but compare the specs and look at what's important to you.


----------



## docphotog (Apr 29, 2009)

You might want to even consider the 40D and the 50D if video isn't important to you


----------



## sabusali (Apr 30, 2009)

docphotog said:


> You might want to even consider the 40D and the 50D if video isn't important to you


thanks for all the advice i received. in fact my mind is almost set for D90 and  i went tonight to buy one from the authorised dealer here in Abu Dhabi which is Grand Stores and to my surprise they are out of stock. i'll return to them after 2 weeks as they adviced. i know that there are other shops selling it, but i wish to buy from the dealer itself.

i have two old lens with me which i used for my F65. please advice if i can use those with the D90.
1. Nikon AF Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 G
2. Nikon AF Nikkor 28-80mm 1:3.3-5.6 G


----------



## benhasajeep (Apr 30, 2009)

Those lenses will work on the D90 no problem.  Hopefully you wont have to wait too long for the body to come in.


----------



## sabusali (May 1, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> Those lenses will work on the D90 no problem.  Hopefully you wont have to wait too long for the body to come in.


Today is Friday and we have holiday in the country. my God, i just cant find a single piece of D90 in almost 8 shops i went. They are saying the cam is out of stock for the past 2 weeks and no one knows why??????
may be a price drop???? or a new model launch????????
I'll just wait and see...........
Also i am planning to get a SB-600 which i believe will be enough for me to take indoor photos of my family at home and inside shopping malls in the U.A.E


----------



## jdwyer (May 1, 2009)

when I went to get my d90 they only had the display unit in stock. I wound up getting it and it took them another 2 weeks to get another camera back. seems recently everything is out of stock and could take a while to get.

Totally unrelated, but I can't wait to see your pictures from Abu Dhabi. Looks gorgeous over there. make sure to post a few pictures from dubai too!


----------



## sabusali (May 1, 2009)

jdwyer said:


> when I went to get my d90 they only had the display unit in stock. I wound up getting it and it took them another 2 weeks to get another camera back. seems recently everything is out of stock and could take a while to get.
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I can't wait to see your pictures from Abu Dhabi. Looks gorgeous over there. make sure to post a few pictures from dubai too!


 
So thats it. the shortage is not for UAE alone. Hmm, the world is suffering from the Global Recession and a branded product is not available in the market for a consumer!!!!!!!
sure, i'll post the photos from Dubai and Abu Dhabi. someone please comment on the SB-600.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 2, 2009)

Alot of manufactured products are in short supply.  I think the companies underestimated the demand for products.  Other than say maybe cars, other products are still in demand.  But because they cut back on production.  Now there is a shortage of popular products.

The SB-600 will work great with the D90.  Has tilt, swivel, zooming head like the bigger more expensive units.  It just doesn't quite have the same power output.  But its a great flash for your needs it sounds.


----------



## sabusali (May 2, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> Alot of manufactured products are in short supply.  I think the companies underestimated the demand for products.  Other than say maybe cars, other products are still in demand.  But because they cut back on production.  Now there is a shortage of popular products.
> 
> The SB-600 will work great with the D90.  Has tilt, swivel, zooming head like the bigger more expensive units.  It just doesn't quite have the same power output.  But its a great flash for your needs it sounds.



I found a couple of places (from my friends) who have some piece of D90. Shall i go ahead and get it?????????
my worry is that , will there be any drop in price when the stocks come????
definitely they will not discontinue this one, so why the shortage is worrying me a bit.


----------

